# The one that got away



## Capteddie (Oct 15, 2007)

Here are some pics of the mako that got away last year. We had him for about 2 hours before the main line broke. The fish put on an unbelievable show that a guy named Marty on our boat got on camera. I think he was using a 200 mm lense to catch the aerials and the boats that the mako jump by are close to 100 yards away from us.


----------



## Catfish Hunter (Oct 17, 2007)

Those are some impressive pictures! They remind me of the fake picture of the shark attacking the helicopter. What rig is that in the background? Thanks for sharing.


----------



## amarcafina (Aug 24, 2008)

Fantastic show , to watch that for any period of time is priceless !!


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Very cool pics. What was the est on the weight? That thing deff had some air time! Thanks for sharing.

Skip


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

talk about getting your lines run over........was those boats there allready or did they show up to watch the show?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That would be the fastest way to get me out of the boat. Is for that Mako to jump into it. We caught a Mako a few months ago while deep dropping in 750 feet of water. But the only thing it did was jump into the floor cooler. But, it did wake up after awile to find a locked lid with some heavy guys on top of it. Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing them. Gene


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

That is bad, thanks for sharing.


----------



## showme parrothead (Nov 30, 2007)

I think that is a flying fish and not a shark, Really great pictures to bad did not have a video camera. :bowdown


----------



## Mattatoar (Apr 30, 2008)

Eeh gads.... Great Googly Moogly! I'd likely soil myself if one of those things jumped in my boat... I'd feel like a vienna sausage on a ritz cracker!


----------



## capthoop (Oct 28, 2007)

Est. weight 500 plus. Those boats were fishing in the area. The blue boat lost a tuna when the mako cut across their line. Somebody did get a vidio. Maybe Eddie can get it and post it.


----------



## BlueWaterMafiaPro (Jan 23, 2009)

Im happy, my boat wasnt that close thats just scary, just thinking if u flew into your cockpit dam!!!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

That is someincredible pics. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## fish construction (Sep 3, 2009)

Man that is some awesome pics. I have seen some good dolphin & wahoo jumps but that beats them all!!

what did you do hook it inthe nuts?


----------



## patsfan72 (Jun 1, 2008)

sweet photos, thanks for posting


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Without a doubt some of the greatest flying mako pics I've ever seen and some of the scariest too!


----------



## Wild Injun (Oct 15, 2007)

> *bluffman2 (12/12/2009)*talk about getting your lines run over........was those boats there allready or did they show up to watch the show?


I would have to guess that was on the lumps it is not uncommon or I guess I should say rather the norm for boats to be that close!


----------



## Marine Scout (Nov 18, 2007)

> *tunapopper (12/14/2009)*Without a doubt some of the greatest flying mako pics I've ever seen and some of the scariest too!


Absolutely ..... WOW !!


----------



## Pass Time (Feb 6, 2009)

Daaayyyaaammn...do all mako's go postal like that when you hook 'em?


----------



## Hired Hand (Nov 25, 2008)

Now that's what you go to the Big Deep Blue for. Had one do that for me a couple of weeks ago and its still swimming around out there. Just the memory from something like that keeps you going back again and again.

Many congratulations on your hook up and I hope next time you at least get to slap the bugger. 

:clap:clap:clap

Wonderful pictures by the way.:bowdown


----------



## TOBO (Oct 3, 2007)

He broke the line, really???oke That is reaaly crazy, thanks for the peek, find that video.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

Dang. 

Good stuff right there.


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

Very cool pics thanks for sharing!!!!:clap



> *recess (12/12/2009)*That would be the fastest way to get me out of the boat. Is for that Mako to jump into it. We caught a Mako a few months ago while deep dropping in 750 feet of water. But the only thing it did was jump into the floor cooler. But, it did wake up after awile to find a locked lid with some heavy guys on top of it. Nice pictures. Thanks for sharing them. Gene


And you had me jump in the water out there to get that teaserplug off your prop....no wonder there were no other volunteers:banghead....get thedumb yankee to do it:doh....OKI volunteered..... as I was the new guy on the Recessand had faith I would be OK:angel


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

THAT HAD TO BE AN ABSOLUTLY BLOOD RUSHING EXPERIANCE RIGHT THERE. AWSOME PHOTOS.:clap:clap:clap THOSE HAVE GOT TO MAKE IT TO ONE OF THE SPORT FISHING MAGS.


----------

